# Bubble Gum and Jelly Bean - baby rabbits - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bubble Gum and Jelly Bean 
DOB: 29th May 2016

These baby girls are looking for a home together. Their mother was found running around a builder's yard with two male rabbits. Unsurprisingly, their mum was pregnant and gave birth at the rescue.
All the other babies, their mum, and the two 'dads' have all found new homes, so it's just these sweet babies left.

Both have been neutered, vaccinated, wormed and have seen our vet. We ask for a minimum adoption fee of £40 per rabbit.
Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921
*www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk*


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now rehomed


----------

